# Different hollowing set-up—Bosch



## David Hill (Nov 11, 2018)

When I bought my Robust American Beauty, the prior owner included extras in the deal. Discovered that I had a complete set of 5/8” Trent Bosch hollowing chisels- minus the “Gate” which is a very sturdy rest with an elbow and a leverage point. I had tried hollowing without the gate & did ok until needing to reach farther out over the tool rest.
I’ve been a good boy so swmbo let me buy a gate. I had a piece of figured wood left from one of my attempts at a pet urn that I thought would make a neat vase.
I watched a couple of demo videos and then set it up. I wanted to do a wide opening so I could visualize the cutter. It works GREAT!
There was a soft spot on rim that showed with sanding, just became a character mark. The other character mark is a tool mark on inside— it started making that “noise”, so chase it I didn’t & too much to sand—- like I really _love _doing that. It’s 10” high by about 5” acrosss. Spalted Hackberry, finish is polycrylic.

Not sure why 2nd pic was moved to last???
And Oops! Nearly got it in the Woodturning discussion— ah well

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 11, 2018)

This past week our club had Trent Bosch here .. he thought classes Tuesday .. Wednesday.. Thursday .. and did the club demo Thursday night .. I took all 3 of the classes .. all were hollowing ... great teacher .. learned a lot .. had never hollowed before... have now hollowed 4 vessels ... I had some Ellsworth hollow tools I had bought second hand .. Trent showed me how to sharpen them .. I used them on first hollow form .. worked ok .. 2 hollow form I used his tools freehand .. worked a lot better .. cleaner cuts .. 3rd and 4th hollow forms used his tools in his stabilizer bar set up ... wow what a difference it made .. almost fool proof ..., I purchased a set of his tools and the stabilizer set up ... great guy .. great tools ..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Nov 11, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> This past week our club had Trent Bosch here .. he thought classes Tuesday .. Wednesday.. Thursday .. and did the club demo Thursday night .. I took all 3 of the classes .. all were hollowing ... great teacher .. learned a lot .. had never hollowed before... have now hollowed 4 vessels ... I had some Ellsworth hollow tools I had bought second hand .. Trent showed me how to sharpen them .. I used them on first hollow form .. worked ok .. 2 hollow form I used his tools freehand .. worked a lot better .. cleaner cuts .. 3rd and 4th hollow forms used his tools in his stabilizer bar set up ... wow what a difference it made .. almost fool proof ..., I purchased a set of his tools and the stabilizer set up ... great guy .. great tools ..



That’s the impression I got from his videos. Great tool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 11, 2018)

Has me hooked on hollowing ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks like someone needs too clean some shavings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Looks like someone needs too clean some shavings



Leave him alone Lou, looks just fine to me!

David, are you going to sell the Bosch setup?


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 12, 2018)

Lucky to learn from a master. Enjoy the adventure.


----------



## David Hill (Nov 12, 2018)

@Lou Currier — yeah, been needing to for a while.

@Tony —- nope not selling, think i’m going to have more fun with it. Got lots of wood pieces to play with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2018)

David Hill said:


> @Lou Currier — yeah, been needing to for a while.
> 
> @Tony —- nope not selling, think i’m going ro have more fun with it. Got lots of wood pieces to play with.



I'm sorry David, just went back and reread what you said. I thought you had bought a new setup and the Bosch's were extra. I'm slow but I'll get there eventually

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 12, 2018)

I can give you his email and you can order them new .. Can get you free shipping..

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I can give you his email and you can order them new .. Can get you free shipping..



I appreciate it, but I'll just drive out there and use yours!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> I appreciate it, but I'll just drive out there and use yours!


Liar liar pants on fire .. you never going to drive out here ... quit threatening me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2018)

Way cool. I've been using the Carter system but I do like the way the Bosch system is articulated


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 12, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Liar liar pants on fire .. you never going to drive out here ... quit threatening me


Wait a minute Wendell. Tony was at your place in late May when I drove through. I'm a witness to that.. Don't worry, Tony, I got you covered...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Wait a minute Wendell. Tony was at your place in late May when I drove through. I'm a witness to that.. Don't worry, Tony, I got you covered...... Jerry (in Tucson)



Thanks Jerry, I appreciate the support! I understand about Wendell though. He's old and his mind wanders sometimes....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2018)

He's also bigger than you are! And, he knows where you live!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> He's also bigger than you are! And, he knows where you live!!



He might today, but he'll forget by tomorrow.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 12, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Wait a minute Wendell. Tony was at your place in late May when I drove through. I'm a witness to that.. Don't worry, Tony, I got you covered...... Jerry (in Tucson)


One time after threatening me multiple times ... can’t trust a midget..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 12, 2018)

Tony said:


> He might today, but he'll forget by tomorrow.


Not funny short stuff .. wait what was your name ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 12, 2018)

The Big Guy said:


> One time after threatening me multiple times ... can’t trust a midget..



No but you can step on him, if you ain't careful!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 12, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> No but you can step on him, if you ain't careful!


And you can if your really fast

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 22, 2018)

Ya know, he (@Tony) has bee threatening me too. Guess I wasted the money on a driveway cam.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 22, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Ya know, he (@Tony) has bee threatening me too. Guess I wasted the money on a driveway cam.



It's pointed too high anyway David!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

